# Twisty Puzzle Magic Tricks



## MaikeruKonare (Jun 30, 2013)

By posting this I hope to trigger your imaginations, come up with some cool magic trick ideas! Here is my magic trick with my 4x4x4 cube.
[video=youtube_share;O48YEzUiDrE]http://youtu.be/O48YEzUiDrE[/video]
Let me know what you think, and post your own!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2013)

that was terrible


----------



## YddEd (Jul 1, 2013)

Zomg that's liek amazing.
Really? That's a magic trick? :/


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 1, 2013)

Magic tricks or poorly edited videos?


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

You inspired me to make my own!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

wow that was insane how u do it ?


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

never gonna reveal it, copierite Wassili


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

Wat i donteven... tut please


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

i r better


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

wut


----------



## Username (Jul 1, 2013)

Hao?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20154-Magic-prediction-with-the-Rubik-s-Cube!-How


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

How was it done? I can't be bothered going through all the pages.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2013)

Wassili said:


> How was it done? I can't be bothered going through all the pages.



I still don't know how he did it (or if at one point I did, I forgot). Judging by the last few posts in the thread, it's still a mystery.


----------



## Wassili (Jul 1, 2013)

Well that's what you call a successful magic trick!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that was terrible



Thanks bro, your kind feedback means a lot. The rest of your kind feedback is great! Im so glad I inspired you to make your own! Also, its already gotten 90 views on youtube, thanks so much!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll post how I did it in a few days, if this thread keeps getting attention.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 1, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> I'll post how I did it in a few days, if this thread keeps getting attention.



Please do so! I've been racking my brains for an hour now, and I still can't figure out how it's done!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 2, 2013)

In this video I use magic to change my Wittwo into a Lubix Lingyun

Thanks for watching!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 2, 2013)

Wassili said:


> You inspired me to make my own!
> 
> Thats neat! You shouldn't have dropped it at the end so we could see that it was just a portion of a 3x3x3. It was kind of easy to figure out but it would've been neat to not give it away, because there's always someone who wouldn't be able to figure it out xD


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 2, 2013)

SirWaffle I feel so special! Haha, thanks for the response! Don't criticize his video guys, its pretty awesome. (Better than mine!)


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 2, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> SirWaffle I feel so special! Haha, thanks for the response! Don't criticize his video guys, its pretty awesome. (Better than mine!)



Thanks! Also that should be HER video not his. I am a girl.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 2, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Thanks! Also that should be HER video not his. I am a girl.



I... totally did not know that. I apologize sincerely. I didn't actually know any female cubers...until now xD Anywho guys I'll make that tutorial on my video for you now.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I'll make one 'magic' trick 
Worst one ever XD


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Anywho guys I'll make that tutorial on my video for you now.



cool thanks i cant wait to see how u did it


----------



## Wassili (Jul 2, 2013)

hurry up bro what's taking so long with the vid


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 11, 2013)

Movie Maker exploded, its telling me that it will take 1806 minutes to render my video, I'm going to try on a different computer... Sorry for the wait


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 12, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Movie Maker exploded, its telling me that it will take 1806 minutes to render my video, I'm going to try on a different computer... Sorry for the wait



Dang, only 1806 minutes? You should have just waited!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Movie Maker exploded, its telling me that it will take 1806 minutes to render my video, I'm going to try on a different computer... Sorry for the wait



cmon hurry up


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Movie Maker exploded, its telling me that it will take 1806 minutes to render my video, I'm going to try on a different computer... Sorry for the wait



Why is your vid so short lol?


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 12, 2013)

You know which thread this reminds me of?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22233-Speedcubin


----------

